# how to build a medal acceptance "podium"



## ghhb (Nov 16, 2014)

*how to build a medal acceptance "podium"*

my local high is in need of a wooden medal acceptance podium-a typical 1st, 2nd, 3rd, raised multiple step platform. Can anyone help me with a design?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

ghhb said:


> *how to build a medal acceptance "podium"*
> 
> my local high is in need of a wooden medal acceptance podium-a typical 1st, 2nd, 3rd, raised multiple step platform. Can anyone help me with a design?


https://www.google.com/search?q=awards+podium&client=firefox-a&hs=U9&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&imgil=jSy3dSP4Uo9KLM%253A%253BjHTBfEzwFY4VdM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.dreamstime.com%25252Fstock-photos-winners-first-second-third-place-awards-podium-image7367423&source=iu&pf=m&fir=jSy3dSP4Uo9KLM%253A%252CjHTBfEzwFY4VdM%252C_&usg=__In9ixMXv7Xn3rlGKSFcvpNm4N7s%3D&biw=1366&bih=649&ved=0CEkQyjc&ei=aaBrVNqdLYucygSci4KoBg#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=DTavm8aFvk_bZM%253A%3Bzay-GrH_5bYm_M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fthumbs.dreamstime.com%252Fx%252Fwinners-first-second-third-place-awards-podium-7367423.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dreamstime.com%252Froyalty-free-stock-photography-winners-first-second-third-place-awards-podium-image7258727%3B338%3B450

Lots of images to take a look at on Google.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

ghhb said:


> *how to build a medal acceptance "podium"*
> 
> my local high is in need of a wooden medal acceptance podium-a typical 1st, 2nd, 3rd, raised multiple step platform. Can anyone help me with a design?


Would something like this work for you?

It is similar to an internet image that was shown with metric dimensions.









Looks like three individual plywood boxes. You could add an opening in the back of each and holes and bolt them together to make a single unit, thus helping to preventing it from overturning.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

ghhb said:


> *how to build a medal acceptance "podium"*
> 
> my local high is in need of a wooden medal acceptance podium-a typical 1st, 2nd, 3rd, raised multiple step platform. Can anyone help me with a design?


Agree with the 3 boxes approach. I would use pocket screws and glue to make the frame for each box, and then do the same to apply the top to each. My wife is a HS music teacher and their conductor's podium is about 10 years old, constructed this way, and is just now needing replacement. Not because the joints failed, but because the plywood box has gotten abused and the edges are all chipping, it's had paint spilled on it, etc.


----------

